# Can someone vector?



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey I was wondering if anyone was good with vectors.
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...379280206_107963119280732_56487_3305640_n.jpg
this is my clans logo and I want to redesign it and have a higher resolution of the image. All i need is a similar vector and I can to the rest. The simpler it is the better. 2 color would be awesome. Thanks yall!


----------



## michz_fe (Nov 25, 2011)

Are you hiring?


----------

